# I'm an asshole.  How bout u?



## Just a guy (Feb 5, 2004)

Since i have been on roids i am pretty much obnoxious... everything annoys me...  Everytime someone says something i TRY to find something wrong with what they said.... Sudden urges to get out of my car and beat the shit out of someone at a stoplight...  HOPEING i see someone that has fucked me over in the past...  i have never been a aggressive person...  And all these studies on roid rage being false is BULLSHIT... whats ur opinion?

But when im high(mary jane) im passive to everything just about...  I dunno what i'd do without it... me and my friend r the same way...  R yall as angry as i am?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 5, 2004)

Roids just intensify your natural personality.  Looks like you're shit out of luck either way.

I have no problem with the stuff you mention.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

id like to think im a lover in a fighterss body


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Yea... your probably just an angry person.  Were you neglected as a small boy?  Or maybe even picked on alot?  Oh, I got it!  Maybe you were the kid that got picked last in kickball!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Nono... I take that all back.  I just read your profile and maybe its because your a second year senior in high school! 

Does that piss ya off...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2004)

Me too, I am not taking illegal steroids, but I am taking M1T, which I guess is a steroid.

I get very annoyed very easily!


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 5, 2004)

lol nah im not angry about that... i cant really figure it out... my dad was an ass... mite run in the family


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

hahaha, I was just answering the original question.  I was trying to be an asshole


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 5, 2004)

I sometimes have the urge to punch my wife in the face.

Oh, wait, I had that urge before I started my cycle. Damn. There goes that excuse.


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Roids just intensify your natural personality.



exactly. 

roid rage is bullshit. if you're a dick before your "on", then you're gonna be a dick while "on".


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 5, 2004)

nah cuz... thats the thing... i hate my dad... i have never acted like him... and now i am...(kinda) i used to be a REAL nice guy


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Its probably also common that the bigger you get the more agressive you may become.  Its a dominance thing I think.

Also if you dont like the way your dad acted, then dont be like him.  Its perfectly in your power to control yourself, unless your weak minded.


----------



## Flex (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> nah cuz... thats the thing... i hate my dad... i have never acted like him... and now i am...(kinda) i used to be a REAL nice guy



well bro, just know its not the juice doin' it to ya....

you may feel like "Superman" while "on" (always pumped, strong as hell etc.), but that doesnt make you turn into a dickhead...


----------



## crackerjack414 (Feb 5, 2004)

dont blame it on gear if u cant control your self then thats your buisness. As for roid rage stories i almost beat a guy to death last year after he jumped me with a baseball bat. but in retrospect id have done the same thing if not on gear


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

Studies on roid rage to my knowlege never said it was bullshyt, simply that it is quite rare. By and large most subjects do not experience roid rage.

Certain compounds (like fina) also do seem to have a higher propensity to aggrivate people, I know that it affected me somewhat, but I still didn't fight anyone, although seriously people who drive through 4 way stops and shyt piss me right off on my way to work when I'm on that stuff. I hate people who try to pull a fast one on you, day in and day out, people who have no regard for others, I just get pissed off at that crap, I've always been that way though.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 6, 2004)

i don't know if i'd call it roid rage, but i wouldn't say it's bullshit either.  i was a bouncer for four years in a busy stripclub and during that time i was on and off 'roids.  i'm a very easy going guy and most of the time i had a pretty easy time talking someone out of the club without the need for getting physical.  but i'll tell ya, i was damn sure a lot quicker to snap when i was juicing. and if you say that's bullshit, i'll kick your ass...lol. just kidding.  anyways, seriously, it's not total bullshit.  think about it, your freakin' testosterone levels are a lot...A LOT...higher, right? it has a say on how aggressive you are going to be.  now, i do agree that there are a lot of people who can control themselfs better than others, but that's no different than people with alcohol.  your inhibitions are going, or gone, and you act in ways you wouldn't normally act.  it's still no excuse for doing something stupid, you just have to try harder not to.  but for you people who love to preach that it's bullshit, please, please, come off your freakin' high horse and open your mind the other way...aigh? peace.


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Roid Rage is real....no doubt!!!!


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanillagorilla *_
> but for you people who love to preach that it's bullshit, please, please, come off your freakin' high horse and open your mind the other way...aigh? peace.



well, from personal experience, it is bullshit.

like i said above, just b/c you're strength levels are through the roof and you feel/look much bigger than normal, doesnt mean that you'll become a dickhead. sure, you'll be more confident and what not, but it won't make you a dickhead unless you are one previously.

honestly bro, i know a ton of guys that've juiced, and we talk about this shit all the time. all my boys say they've NEVER had rage while "on", that they wouldn't have gotten while "off". 

and you're a bouncer dude. i'm sure drunk ass idiots would fire you up whether you were "on" or "off".


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 6, 2004)

Flex, I hear what you're sayin' bro.  It's subjective for sure. I do agree that circumstance has a lot to do with action. It's just disappointing to see people belittle an opion, one way or another, when it is such a subjective topic.  I have friends that feel the same way you do. On the other hand, I also know people who go the other way with their opion.  But, as I said, your opion definately holds a lot of merit.


----------



## zenith (Feb 6, 2004)

Sorry folks but roid rage is TRUE steriods cause aggression its proven.

My dads mate went on steriods before he went on them he was allways nice respected his family the best guy ever.

Then when he was on roids one day he came home late and because his parents was asleep and didnt open the door he KICKED IT IN broke in shouted at them for not answering then went to bed LOL when he went of them hes now back to how he was and apologised to his parents.

My short storie proves roid rage is true cuz i know this bloke well belive me or not he has never been agressive his parents couldent even belive it happend.

Where do you think the name roid rage came from. if it was just to scare people from not using roids they could say alot of worse stuff.

Steriods increases your test and by doing that your body is going threw hell emtionly 2 thats why you can get angry easily.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 6, 2004)

then again....i just watched a replay of the lingerie bowl. that raised my testosterone level, and the only one i wanna beat up right now is my pecker.  is that a roid rage?


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanillagorilla *_
> It's subjective for sure. I do agree that circumstance has a lot to do with action. It's just disappointing to see people belittle an opion, one way or another, when it is such a subjective topic.



thats exactly why i'm saying its b.s.

Cuz the "majority" falsely misbelieve the unconfirmed, ignorant, biased and subjective about steroids, therefore i try to put an end to it.

Its just when people say "steroids cause roid rage"....i say " no they don't", thats all bro.


in fact, i practically had a reverse case of rage. a few months ago, i was on my way home from the bar with my buddies and a drunk driver smashed into my car. 
i was "on" at the time, and thought i was gonna beat the fucking piss outta him at the moment. then i came to my senses. i realized, cuz i was "on", that i would've beaten him too bad, and i was able to calm myself after that.
if i was "off", there was NO question he'd still be unconscious to this day....


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanillagorilla *_
> then again....i just watched a replay of the lingerie bowl. that raised my testosterone level, and the only one i wanna beat up right now is my pecker.  is that a roid rage?




haha, thats what i'm saying bro.

i get more cranky/anxious/irratated etc. if i dont laid in a week 100x more than if just "on".


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 6, 2004)

I'll say this Flex. No matter what is right on this subject, it's cool to see someone who is not afraid to express his opion and feel strongly about it.  It's all good man.   (Does any one say "it's all good" anymore? lol).  I like a little debate, and sometimes I try to take one side or the other whether I believe that way or not.  It's a good way to get to the bone, and get real views from both sides.  I do see a little from both sides here, and i definately understand where you're coming from as well.


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanillagorilla *_
> It's all good man.



no question bro


----------



## Mudge (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zenith *_
> Sorry folks but roid rage is TRUE steriods cause aggression its proven.
> 
> Steriods increases your test and by doing that your body is going threw hell emtionly 2 thats why you can get angry easily.



The first part I already covered *a small portion of test subjects seem to have increased aggrivation on steroids*. Plus lets not forget it depends on what compound is being used, something like cheque drops I dont know if anyone could avoid getting pissy on.

The second part, where do you pull that out of? If you want to know what hell is for a man it is high estrogen, high testosterone makes me feel fucking awesome, my anxiety goes almost completely away.

My assumption is that you are assuming things of which you have never tried.


----------



## Flex (Feb 6, 2004)

well, here's a thread from AR for all you that think roid rage is real........

http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82361


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 6, 2004)

now that is one thing that has improved... my anxiety.. im usually really nervous but on roids im pretty balance but just PIssed off ALL the time...  I kind of like it... but no one else does heh


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm still my cheery usual self around all my close friends. I don't notice one bit of change. 

However, when I am around those who annoy me, they tend to annoy me a bit faster than usual. Doesn't mean I want to punch their face in or anything. They just irritate me quicker.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 6, 2004)

hey fellas... tell me something... when ur cuttin.. do u decrease the weight and do as many reps as u can... like lowweight/high rep... ?   or do u keep tryin for heavier weights?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 6, 2004)

You dont have to change it at all, if I lighten the weight though I tend to find that I allow myself to lose strength. I dont go very low with reps, and not usually very high, with most movements.


----------



## Randy (Feb 6, 2004)

Ahhhh there you are... I thought I would find you Mudge in this asshole thread   (Just kidding).

Wait! I can't talk, I'm in the thread too


----------



## vanity (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm not an asshole.

I'm a wholeass.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 6, 2004)

i thought the more reps u do... the Tighter and harder your muscles get... i must be wrong


----------



## Randy (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> I'm not an asshole.
> 
> I'm a wholeass.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 6, 2004)

Just A Guy, yes you can increase your reps by a few. and to do that, of course you'd have to lower the weight a little. try picking  a few exercises to do this with and rotate them for a month or so and see if it doesn't make a little difference. but a lot of the cutting is gonna come from diet and cardio.  if anyone tells you rep range doesn't make a difference with body shape, pass that on to all of the powerlifters, myself for instance, who stick with very low reps and heavy weight most of the time.  not that there aren't bodybuilders who can train heavy, but the reps are generally higher.  there's a reason for that.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 6, 2004)

yeh i would consider myself a powerlifter too...    ok... i will try rotating it... i usually do 4-6 reps of as heavy weight as possible... i will try 10-12 reps for a week and then to 4-6.. and rotate... or should i do that by months?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2004)

I switch my routine every 12-16 weeks.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I switch my routine every 12-16 weeks.



yeah, that's a good idea.  i actually change it up about every 8 weeks or so personally.  but i don't think we were talking about an entire routine.  just mixin' up what he's doing during his current routine.  justaguy?  was i readin' you right bro?  hope i helped a little.  peace.


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> I'm not an asshole.
> 
> I'm a wholeass.


You're a whole lotta' ass!


----------



## thickone (Feb 6, 2004)

At 155lbs I'm a dick,at 190lbs I'm a dick.It's all about balls.Some people use AAS and grow some.Beat up a small guy you're a pud.Take on a badass bouncer 240lbs plus,then you got a pair.Rage is the high school bullies whey out.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by thickone *_
> Take on a badass bouncer 240lbs plus,then you got a pair.



bad ass bouncer here....320 lbs, thanks.


----------



## Randy (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn...look like a Gorilla to me   (j/k).



> _*Originally posted by vanillagorilla *_
> bad ass bouncer here....320 lbs, thanks.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 7, 2004)

what exactly is that supposed to mean?  thickone?  i dont think ur were directing that one at me


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

Roid Rage...

It's like PMS for men


----------



## thickone (Feb 7, 2004)

Wasn't trying to bust anyones balls.My point is that controll is the key to aggression.If one buys a gun,he can't shoot the first prick that cuts him off in traffic.Some guy takes roids,feels like a pissed badass,beats the hell out of some dude on the street,he's the problem not the gear.I must say to the 300lbs+ bouncer,please tell me to stop being an AHOLE before removing my head.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 7, 2004)

i have yet to beat the shit out of someone non deserving... so yeh i have controled it so far... except for the broken shit in my house.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn dude, I haven't broken anything on purpose, so you are definitely getting hit with something and you just started fina. I went through 4g of it last time, didn't break anything.

*A great man shows his greatness, by the way he treats little men. -Thomas Carlyle*

Rarely does anyone "need" to get the shit beaten out of them, you only support thier bad attitudes.


----------



## thickone (Feb 7, 2004)

Feel I must say everyone here is already aggressive or wants to be.It's the nature of this beast(to be the best we can be)we have to be aggressive in so many aspects like training,diet,ect.Sometimes it's hard to take the edge off.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm so mild mannered you wouldn't even know I was in the room.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I'm so mild mannered you wouldn't even know I was in the room.



ditto


----------



## thickone (Feb 7, 2004)

Mudge Seen your pics.,and stats.Trust me all in the room know your there,same goes for you Vinillagorilla.


----------



## Randy (Feb 7, 2004)

I can contest to that  
I've tried and tried and tried, and I think only pissed Mudge off once or twice    I must be losing my touch 



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I'm so mild mannered you wouldn't even know I was in the room.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 7, 2004)

good motto... thats the thing... i am real nice to the littler guys... i always call them Big man...  Yall must have got the wrong impression of me...  Yes i enjoy breaking things.. but im not too terribly mean..


----------



## Mudge (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I can contest to that
> I've tried and tried and tried, and I think only pissed Mudge off once or twice    I must be losing my touch



This is the internet, where I can be a thug in peace.


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> good motto... thats the thing... i am real nice to the littler guys... i always call them Big man...


If somebody bigger than me called me "big man" I'd feel like he was being condescending and probably think he was a prick.

That's just me, though.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2004)

I agree, thats what your dad calls you when you are 5. There is a guy in the gym that I see now and again, who is bigger than myself but not much stronger, so I once I just said hey whats up little guy. 

One of my old bosses that was 6'5" and an ex KC Chiefs linebacker used to call me big guy, and it didn't bother me, but I'm very tollerant.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 8, 2004)

ahh shit... really? damn im gonna quit sayin that then.. didnt know it was offensive... lol i must be a ass...


----------



## Randy (Feb 8, 2004)

Mudge,

When are you going to drop on an arsenal of pictures in your gallery so we can all see how you're progressing?



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I agree, thats what your dad calls you when you are 5. There is a guy in the gym that I see now and again, who is bigger than myself but not much stronger, so I once I just said hey whats up little guy.
> 
> One of my old bosses that was 6'5" and an ex KC Chiefs linebacker used to call me big guy, and it didn't bother me, but I'm very tollerant.


----------



## spartan (Feb 8, 2004)

I am a professional soldier who during my tours of duty have served in Bosnia,Croatia and Afganastan. I have been on combat missions, have seen and done  things that would make most guys sh*t thier pants. I'm fairly large 6' 220 and I am an Amature Boxer as well. I don't throw my weight around EVER unless I have to. I think that guys who walk around with chips on thier shoulders have issues, and most of them are little cowards. When I see a guy at the bar juiced up walking around with the 1000 yard stare it makes me laugh. because there always guys like me and my buddies watching theses clowns waiting to tee them up if they get carried away. Anyone who can't control themselves on the juice should see a shrink because there obviously other issues at hand. If you want to be a tough guy on the crank join the army and see if you last.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 8, 2004)

amen... I hate fuckers like that 2... the ones that stare at ya.. that happens all the time too me and i cant stand it...  I feel threatned when someone stares at me so therefor i Freak out... so i try not to make eye contact with anyone unless i HAVE too... that is how i control my Aggression...   because if i look up and there is some Dude fuckin staring at me i Eaither think he's gay or he's got a problem... and i cant hold my tounge... thats why i really dont go to bars no more,  or any place that i think their mite be some guys that "think" they are bad... but then again I go... and that would explain the 3 simple battery charges I have... and a beer bottle that i got smashed over my head.. i hate that shit


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2004)

No battery charges here, I'll be 28 soon.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Mudge,
> 
> When are you going to drop on an arsenal of pictures in your gallery so we can all see how you're progressing?



When I have something to show for it


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 8, 2004)

ohh and just because ur were in the army doesnt mean that some of These "juiced up guys" dont have a lifestyle that would make u shit in ur pants... i've been shot at... i've shot at someone for something as little as drugs....


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 8, 2004)

No offense towards u... im glad u served the army or what not... just lettin u know that Not every juiced up guy is a pussy hiding behind alot of muscle


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 8, 2004)

I dont think im an ASSHOLE but my girfriend calls me one everyday..  
First of all i was amazed on how much me and JUST A GUY have in common, i walk into a room somewhere and im just hoping someone would start something so i can rip their heads off, but i personaly would never start anything because im a good hearted guy, but i have a lot of balls, me and my girl went to the movies this summer and we saw some of her old friends she  used to be with, and ofcourse they sat above us and started making funny sounds, just to piss us off. After the movies we went to my car and one of them (there were 3 of them with their girlfriends,fairly sized) said something from across the half empty parking lot, i didnt even know what he said but i just went crazy i ran toword him and hit him in the face as hard as i could, when i did he just kinda fell and leaned on me in shock, after that that motherfucker went to bite me but i just kicked him in the stomach and he went down the next think i knew i recieved a punch form his friend but it didnt bother me i just went after him and the next guy like crazy, this whole thing lasted maybe 3-5 minutes, i think they could have kicked my ass if they really wanted just because there were 3 of them but my guess is that they got scared of my ability to hold them off so good, i emberessed them really good. Also as SPARTAN was saying, i've been in the war in bosnia and i know ho it is when people are shootin at you, i remember once i sneaked away from home to go kill some serbs, and i was only like 8, (good thing my dads friends cought me on the street right after....any way my point is, that im very very very angry but only with people that really piss me off, (like my dad), and i think i got it from him....Im really a nice guy whom you can talk to and drink with but if something hgoes down my friends can alway depend on me, and the biggest thing here is that i dont even use  any gear...................damn i just wanted to get that of my chest.........se ya guys


----------



## X Ring (Feb 8, 2004)

Just remember guys that everyone is an asshole to someone.  Even if you are a little goodie person and you help everyone someone will think you are an asshole for trying to get people to praise your actions even if you arent doing it for that.  So dont sweat it


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 9, 2004)

good advise


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 9, 2004)

have u been drinking question guy?? heh


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2004)

Not Vanity!  He is a "WHOLE ASS"  



> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Just remember guys that everyone is an asshole to someone.  Even if you are a little goodie person and you help everyone someone will think you are an asshole for trying to get people to praise your actions even if you arent doing it for that.  So dont sweat it


----------



## Randy (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahhhhh come on Mudge, your just being modest 



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> When I have something to show for it


----------



## Hanz29 (Feb 9, 2004)

Personally, I think a person on a cutting routine and diet is far more dangerous than one on a roid rage-

          Last week I was ready to hit somebody for turning off the hallway light-.......So the next day I grabbed a real meal, went to workout. and I was like new,

Too bad, I only get one day a week of real food


----------



## X Ring (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Not Vanity!  He is a "WHOLE ASS"



Obviously some people are more accomplished than others.  
Damn over achievers :


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 9, 2004)

no, i dont drinks, makes you fat.


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> Since i have been on roids i am pretty much obnoxious... everything annoys me...  Everytime someone says something i TRY to find something wrong with what they said.... Sudden urges to get out of my car and beat the shit out of someone at a stoplight...  HOPEING i see someone that has fucked me over in the past...  i have never been a aggressive person...  And all these studies on roid rage being false is BULLSHIT... whats ur opinion?
> 
> But when im high(mary jane) im passive to everything just about...  I dunno what i'd do without it... me and my friend r the same way...  R yall as angry as i am?



Kid by your own admission the stuff is destroying you - Get off of it and get some help.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 15, 2004)

Are you kiddin??  I wish u could see me in the gym man...

I put all of my anger in the gym...  

Intensity or insanity... Its one or the other...  But i WILL be an upcoming freak... so kiss my ass... its not destroying me... just making me stronger.. Like i said.. im healthy...  You sound like a pussy man... for REAL...  I bet u cry when u watch sleepless in seattle... get in a gym


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> Are you kiddin??  I wish u could see me in the gym man...
> 
> I put all of my anger in the gym...
> ...



You only insult yourself with such comments by showing your low level of thinking.  This further proves that you need psychological counseling.

And your assumptions are wrong - I've never seen that show.  But why don't you tell us about it.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 15, 2004)

dude... where are you gathering all of this info that i need psychological counseling???  Fucker... understand me... quit trying to act smart....  I have yet to freak out on anyone undeserving... When i said i was feeling Anger towards people at stop lights and such.. I said i FELT, u stupid shit... im glad im angry..  I channel it too the gym...    how else can u explain 240lbs jump on my bench press in 6 months??  IM A MANIAC... but only in the gym and in private... i feel anger towards people for not much of a reason but you dont see me running down the street with a AK shootin people...   I TAKE IT TOO THE GYM.... Like i said.. you have BITCH your blood...


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> dude... where are you gathering all of this info that i need psychological counseling???  Fucker... understand me... quit trying to act smart....  I have yet to freak out on anyone undeserving... When i said i was feeling Anger towards people at stop lights and such.. I said i FELT, u stupid shit... im glad im angry..  I channel it too the gym...    how else can u explain 240lbs jump on my bench press in 6 months??  IM A MANIAC... but only in the gym and in private... i feel anger towards people for not much of a reason but you dont see me running down the street with a AK shootin people...   I TAKE IT TOO THE GYM.... Like i said.. you have BITCH your blood...




So if someone deserves to be freaked out on then they get it, right.  Man you are hurting big time.  I don't see you taking it to the gym, I see you threatening people while your sitting in front of a computer.  
I will still want you to come and get me- I'll make sure you get the head help you need. 
Hunt me down, shit for brains.

And try to write proper and coherent English so a proper reply may be issued.


----------



## spartan (Feb 15, 2004)

Maddog I think that you have hit the nail on the head with your assesment of Just A Guy. Go back a page and read what he wrote in reply to my opinion. Very  childish and very low brow thinking, compairing soldiering to drug deals gone bad. I think he has a lot of issue's and is a little man hiding behind steriods. To bad.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 15, 2004)

i said no offense to that spartan i said i respected you my man... just sounded like you thought every juicer was a pussy hiding behind muslcle... no offense... just didnt want to hold my tounge


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 15, 2004)

Right, just ignorance.
The point is, he is just not ready for this seen and will wind up hurting himself or someone else in the process.  So when he is told that, he gets defensive and starts threatening people.
The whole thing makes responsible users look bad and we have all seen guys go off the deep end while on the stuff.  And this guy has already addmitted to it.
I'm just trying to prevent another headline.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 15, 2004)

I said i wasnt going to post nothing else... but i cant help it... you are the ignorant one...  You deserved it MADdog... you critisize everything i say on every post lately... just end it man... jesus christ..  IM ANGRY.. YES.. but i dont walk around with a 1,000 yard stare like spartan said... I try to stay away from conflict till it comes to me... like this situation... you came to me... and bitched in my ear... but look... this has to stop.. Mod's are angry... TRUCE.. this is going No where....  Accept it or not... I could care less... yall still have the wrong impression about me... and thats all i was trying to explain...maddog u made me bring the Bad ME out... i've been holding it in...   But its gone... because u aint shit too me


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> if i look up and there is some Dude fuckin staring at me i Eaither think he's gay or he's got a problem... and *i cant hold my tounge*... thats why i really dont go to bars no more,  or any place that i think their mite be some guys that "think" they are bad... but then again I go... and that would explain the *3 simple battery charges I have*... and a beer bottle that i got smashed over my head.. i hate that shit


The things you stated there are a few of the reasons people think you're a douche-bag, JAG.

No offense.

I mean, come on. You're telling us you're violent one minute and even admitting to having three charges against you, yet the next minute you're backpedaling and claiming that you're not aggressive unless you're in the gym.


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2004)

Personally I think your all a bunch of a-holes


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Personally I think *your* all a bunch of a-holes


It's "you're" you fucking piece of shit!

I mean, err... 

That must have been the 'roids.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 15, 2004)

Like i said... i got three charges because I was prevoked... not because i ran around in a roid rage... Yes im mad... but i keep it 2 my self... Thats why i started this thread... to see if yall had the same problem... im not stating that i act on those feelings... just saying i have them....  But Yes if someone acts like a dick too me and treats me like a dog.. YES i will be VERY  VERY quik to act... so i guess u could call that passive aggressivness.... not for sure


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 15, 2004)

Arnold was on 'roids and could bench a shitload too, but I don't recall him ever having any assault charges against him.

Same goes for most real bodybuilders.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 15, 2004)

im really not that bad of a guy... just trying to explain the feelings i've been having....

This is not going to help my point but the other nite i did have a dream that i was Jason Vorhee's and i was running around killing people in my neighborhood...  j/k    heh


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 15, 2004)

So no one else here goes crazy in the gym because of built up anger from the day??

You never read the intensity or insanity articles?  take a look... it will give u a better look at what im talkin about...

http://www.defendis.com/html/hardcore.html


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm so glad there is an english professor here.....
I don't think I could of been able to sleep knowing I made that mistake...   What an a-hole. 

<Squish!>  "What is that?"  Hmmm, I think I just stepped on an Evil Ant.   




> _*Originally posted by Evil ANT *_
> It's "you're" you fucking piece of shit!
> 
> I mean, err...
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2004)

I keep it in the gym, I dont believe in violence. At the same time though if I feel I need to go easier that day, then I do so. Today I dropped 10 pounds on my back rows, 20 on my pulldowns, and slowed the reps down.


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Evil you shit brick,  you're correcting my punctuation and you can't even make a complete sentence    It is no wonder you spotted my mistake   after all, you used the word "You're" five times in one sentence.  



> _*Originally posted by Evil ANT *_
> The things you stated there are a few of the reasons people think you're a douche-bag, JAG.
> 
> No offense.
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm guilty of run-ons sometimes


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2004)

I think we all are Mudge.  That is why we don't criticize other peoples grammar or spelling.  




> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I'm guilty of run-ons sometimes


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2004)

I will correct someone spelling now and again, dont see why not really. I use www.dictionary.com now and again, I try to remember the word not screw it up again 

Like it or not, if you are over 14 and you cant spell, at least some people are going to look at your typing and cringe, meaning they are going to perhaps look upon you a little lesser than they "should."

But everyone has something(s) they are good at, and others that they are not so good at.


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 16, 2004)

I was just kidding, by the way. 

And my sentence was not a run-on!


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 16, 2004)

I haven't read this whole thread til today,
kinda funny
JAG if your red blood cells were under a microscope they'd look like this ->    

just joking around
:bounce:


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

LoL


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

lets hope not


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Just a kid - I just wanted you to see who it is you've been threatening with violence on this board and via PM.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=912


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 16, 2004)

oh, ok,  so this is the thread that got maddog going on this jag fellow.  i knew that it couldn't be just that other thread being the impetus behind the outburst.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 16, 2004)

*real bodybuilders*



> _*Originally posted by Evil ANT *_
> Arnold was on 'roids and could bench a shitload too, but I don't recall him ever having any assault charges against him.
> 
> Same goes for most real bodybuilders.
> ...



holy smokes man,  there are a number of bodybuilders, male and female up on assault, spousal abuse, murder charges.  you say MOST so that gets you off the hook. the statement is moot however as the better comment would be " are bodybuilders prone to a greater incidence of violence than the general public?"  and then you'd have to go qualify that by adjusting for the confounding factors;  people who are attracted to the bodybuilding lifestyle may have something else to their personality that makes them prone to certain behaviors.  
for  a while in the 90's, it looked like every week some bodybuilder murdered the spouse ( sally mscneil shot Ray's face clean off at the jaw ) and Bertil fox murdered his ex girlfriend and her mother.  One Dutch bodybuilder was forever getting in fights back in the 80's.  One ex pro bodybuilder / cop told me that quite a lot of violence happens behind the scene that no one talks about.  yet he did tell me about it, while we shared a red snapper meal at key largo in florida.  i forget almost all of the details except that the gist of it was that a number of pro bodybuilders could make  good amateur boxers/wrestlers as well.  

it would be an interesting research project for sure.  
Like everyone says, it seems that AAS simply turns an asshole into a more obnoxious one.  
MM


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice.... GSX!  The red blood cell line was a good one  




> _*Originally posted by GSXR750 *_
> I haven't read this whole thread til today,
> kinda funny
> JAG if your red blood cells were under a microscope they'd look like this ->
> ...


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

Mad... lol Was the a .25?? pistol... man... u need something bigger my man... u would have to be rite up beside someone to hit them with that... i got a ruger p89 9mm.. sawed of 12 gauge... that will get you where u need to go....   pathetic... that was a complete waist of my time mad dog...  I actually took a 25 from a guy that tried to rob me and pistol whipped with it... u dont scare me my man... ohh and is that u???  alot of growin to do my man.. put on another 20 and come back talkin shit...


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

thought this was over... but NO mister copper had to come showoff his 1967 POS crusier and a toy gun... looks like that gun off Men in black...  "Noisey criket"


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a 40 cal that does the job...  S &W 4006...


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

amen... almost got my hands on a Desert Eagle... nice.. NICE gun


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

I luv the Shotgun... because i can carry that son of a bitch around in my mustang... No probs... it aint sawed off to the ILLEgal limit... but its small enough with a pistol grip...


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2004)

Desert Eagle's are over rated... you pay for cosmetics..


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Showing your ignorance again.  That's a 9mm kid.  Of course it looks like a .25 in my hands.
This isn't about scaring you - another pathetic thought.
You are looking at some felonies clown. Keep posting so I can track your packets.
Post your mugshots chicken shit.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

HA.. so u think im gonna get a felony because of  talking on a forum?? my man...  Thats said if u even try that.. Just hide behind the badge.. (no offense to any other cops, dg)

You call me childish... heh... u would be the NUMBER one pussy of all time if you try to go down with that shit...


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

want my finger prints 2??


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

i thought this was over mad?? but noooooo... lol  I aint even gonna say another word to ya... i tried not 2.. but u tried to throw your badge at me and make me flinch... dont do that shit... grow up


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Stop running your mouth and post your pics now - toughguy.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

lol... i dont have a webcamera... ASS...  but u know what... i'll get a Camera tommrow if my money is right... 

Kind of sad that i HAVE to take a picture of my self... I hate to embarass a grown man... heh...


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

try taking a picture without the "Push up" effect... looks like your tryin to push a bicep out of your arm in that pic...


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2004)

Post your mugshots  



> _*Originally posted by maddog1 *_
> Showing your ignorance again.  That's a 9mm kid.  Of course it looks like a .25 in my hands.
> This isn't about scaring you - another pathetic thought.
> You are looking at some felonies clown. Keep posting so I can track your packets.
> Post your mugshots chicken shit.


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Kid,
you are doing an awful lot of critisizing - those are naturals pics at 220.  Put up your NATURAL pics, I'm sure the county jail has your's on file, go and get them.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> I actually took a 25 from a guy that tried to rob me and pistol whipped with it...



ROFLMFAO!!!!!  You'd have to be five years old to get pistol whipped with a .25.  Damn things no bigger than a Derringer. lol


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2004)

No shit Bustin   If I had a .25 and put it in my pocket I would be affraid of shooting my primary gun off   They're so small they would be hard to control.

I like my .40 cal though.  That is what the cops used to use.  Actually I think some still do..  The 4006 smith & wesson.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

bad times tho... thats all behind me... got tired of that shit


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

Did u see how many views are on this Thread... like 1,100..  Kind of like a drama..


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

Mad lets not let this go no further... lets just quit talking to each other... and go on our seperate ways...


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

or i'll get a restraining order on you!!  lol  j/k


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Why do you post so many times in a row...


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

i have alot on my mind....


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 16, 2004)

i always wonder whether any of this sort of thing is real or is it as i suspect, just 2 guys having a laugh at each other's expense.  i hear stories about people threatening someone else and then actually hunting that person down but i figure that it is another urban myth.  
so this actually is like a soap opera,  a development that should come as no surprise to anyone and the attention be a thrill to a few.  
is it just another one of life's coincidences that several people on this board seem to have a fond attachment to handguns?  So bodybuilding, handguns, some steroid taking ( responsible or otherwise ) seems to go hand in hand IF you use this particular thread if not entire board as your sample.  Handguns?  i think that a few people wrote of having semi and fully auto rifles and other armaments.  
i don't believe that bodybuilding makes people violent- people who can and will defend themselves take up bodybuilding.  And then, at the end of the aggressive extreme, there are those who attack at the slightest provocation with extreme prejudice.  no different than any other sample of life. 
MM


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

... your intelect Amazes me...  Do you write books or something?  you should

Alot of good sentence phrasing...


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

aint nobody going to hunt anyone down...  I mite have been mad but i really aint gonna go hop in my car and go looking for him... just testosterone talking...  Like i said.. im not THAT crazy


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

He is a cop, and he knows that you are a AS user.  He could easily call in a favor in your area and have you arrested on felony charges like he said earlier.  Best thing is to not talk shit to people.  You never know who is on the other end.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2004)

Your right  PreMier... It is never a good practice to talk shit to people unless they talk shit about you    Especially to talk shit to a cop


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

I didnt start it

He made snap judgements on this thread and on other ones...  look i was wrong for gettin TOOO mad but christ... i cant help it sometimes when someone dont even know me saying i need Psychological help QUIK  and that i need to turn my self in to a cop or counselor... im healthy... i take every precuation necesary.. and he didnt know that apparently so lets call it Mis-communication....


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe i DO need some help with my Bottled up anger... because yes im angry all the time.. atleast im not acting on it though.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't worry about it "Just a guy"...  I think everyone here on this board has blasted someones (_|_) from one point or another..  Hell I know I have .   Just let it pass


----------



## willus72 (Feb 16, 2004)

everyone keeps saying that all the testosterone will amplify someones moods if they are already there.  ive never used the stuff but i have been thinking about it but this kind of scares me (actually has been the only thing stopping me) in the past i have had some anger management problems. i mean im not a violent person by nature, but people piss me off.  I do have mood swing, pretty dramatic at that. but i have been through countless hours of counselling to try to controll this.  I have gotten it pretty much under control since i stopped using drugs and drinking (down to just yelling as opposed to fighting)  but do you think that the use of steroids would cause me to lose the little control i do have?  is there anything that i might be able to stack that would help balance this out?or should i just forget the whole idea to stay out of jail. like i said i have it under controll for now and could probably keep it if this so-called "roid-rage" is minimal or a myth.  but if it is an extreme problem with somebody in my circumstances i dont know if itd be worth it. oh and by the way i am 20y/o so my testosterone levels are probably pretty high as-is.


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 16, 2004)

In my mind,
as this is how AAS affects me,
Roid Rage is a myth. JAG may disagree 
If you can't controll yourself off of them,
what makes you think you have control while using? You won't.
Heres an analogy, from the far end of the spectrum
Say you have a severe drinking problem, but you want to change your lifestyle---You want to start using gear and working out.
You tell yourself the day I start using/working out is the day I stop drinking.
Is this realistic? Hell no
Go find a gym partner and start working out and eating right, you'll be surprised by the results.


----------



## willus72 (Feb 16, 2004)

well i quit drinking and using like two years ago, and like i said i have things under control now.  All i am wondering is if this stuff might cause problems itself. im not even for sure if i evan want to use it yet but id like to know any cosequences that may occur if i do decide to.  like i said this was the main consern of whether or not i try it,  i just dont like to jump into things without the propor reaserch. I definatly will be in the gym before i make any decisions but ewhen the time comes i would like to know what i will be getting into so i can make a well informed desicion. what i took from your post is that YOU feel this "roid-rage" is a myth and if one can keep controll off of them he/she should be okay on them.  Is this what you are trying to say? Even though I have things under control now all i was wondering is if this would have an effect because of my prior experiances with poor anger management? Does what im saying make any sence? im tired lol


----------



## Evil ANT (Feb 16, 2004)

I think steroids are often an excuse to be violent. I've been on my cycle now for a little over two months and haven't shown any extra aggression at all.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 16, 2004)

Im glad Im a easy goin guy


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 16, 2004)

I said thats how the couple cycles i have under my belt apply to me,  I've never been an angry person therefore why would increased hormone levels make me crazy? "this is what I ask myself" don't get me wrong. When Im riding down the road and some idiot cuts me off and almost kills me. I get pissed -- REAL PISSED!, this isn't cause of juice. cars and bikes is another issue, I feel everyone should pass a motorcycle test before they should be allowed to drive a car. TO THE POINT -> If you decide you want to use gear, and you absolutely believe this is what you want to do, hang out here and ask questions and learn. If you can't eat and train right theres no point in using cause you'll lose all your gains after you come off.   Then you'll wasted your money, time, and probably a portion of your health. Keep researching and you'll figure out if its for you in the mean time:
Go find a gym partner and start working out and eating right, you'll be surprised by the results.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> ... your intelect Amazes me...  Do you write books or something?  you should
> 
> Alot of good sentence phrasing...


grade 9 creative writing class.   works every time.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 17, 2004)

Heh... i quit using and drinking 10 months ago... thats prolly why ur pissed off willus...  It's hard to come back from that shit...  Mite as well try tho... St.John's wort will help Release Serotonin and dopamine(if u ever takin EX before.. that is what the drug utilizes).   That will help support a positive mood... i got some.. but i dont take it


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 17, 2004)

u can buy that at like gnc


----------



## Mudge (Feb 17, 2004)

St Johns worked for me once and only once, the same brand even didn't do it again, it was a great few weeks though.


----------



## willus72 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> Heh... i quit using and drinking 10 months ago... thats prolly why ur pissed off willus...  It's hard to come back from that shit...  Mite as well try tho... St.John's wort will help Release Serotonin and dopamine(if u ever takin EX before.. that is what the drug utilizes).   That will help support a positive mood... i got some.. but i dont take it




yeah i spent about a year of my life taking x, ill tell you what, ive done everything under the sun and other than acid i think that shit messed me up more than anything else ever has.  it caused depresion,  stupidity and with the help of a 2 year acid binge EXTREME parinoia!  to this day (while not as bad) i have the classic "everyones out to get me" syndrom. i am constantly psycoanilizing people to see if evry word they say or action the take is to harm or disrespect me. it caused me ALOT of self-esteem issues that really have never gon away. as well as what seems like a mild case of A.D.D.  Due to the recent popularity amongst this drug i would reccomend that anyone taking it or thinking about taking it not to.  It will cause problems in the long run even in moderation. it is a nasty drug and it really messes with your mind.  As for the saint johns wort, i feel its a scam.  if you want to raise your seritonin and dopamine levels eats lots of chocolate and have lots of sex. both of these are the strongest natural contributers to these chemical.  the main problem with X is that it sucks these chemicals in your body dry. while i was using the shit i did use that saint jons wort to try to keep myself getting high on it everyday. it didnt work.  I am in fine shape now i have been eating and leading a fairly normal routine i can keep my emotions under control (but i do aggre with asshole drivers pissing me off) I was only worried that steroids might cause some old bad habits to drudge back up.  But you hit the nail on the head with the seritonin dopamine topic. this would be the main contribution to any problems. does anyone know if steroids effect this chemical in your body?


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 18, 2004)

we can disregard our response to asshole drivers ;  no one needs to be on steroids to get pissed off at idiots behind the wheel who; 
1.  whole talking on the cell phone, change lanes without looking
2.  drive 20 in a 50 zone
3.  pass you within 20 feet of the exit ramp , which they then take
4.  drive on your ass for miles then pass you on a hill, only to slow down to a crawl when they finally get in front of you.

anyone care to add anything else about drivers?  should be another thread though.


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> exactly.
> 
> roid rage is bullshit. if you're a dick before your "on", then you're gonna be a dick while "on".



man

that ain't true

i talked to a guy who was on roids, he was a REAL nice guy! but he said roids made him wanna kill people! they made him extremely agressive

maybe he had agression inside that he wouldn't let out

I have a lot of anger to my family, to ppl i know, but i control it, i'm pretty quiet, if roids made that agression uncontrolable i wouldn't like ppl to label me a dickhead as a result, might be true for some but not all

peace


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2004)

Yep, extacy is neutrotoxic, you can lose your ability to naturally produce serotonin in proper levels. I've never done it and likely wouldn't because of that, I already have anxiety issues.

Some people have more anxiety on, some less, for me its less. For those with more I'd blame it on BP first thing, get it checked.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 18, 2004)

i had a dream the other nite that i was jason vorhee's and i was runnin around my neighborhood killin people.... just a dream tho.. kind of wierd.. must be the fina


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 18, 2004)

And about EX... i bet my brain looks like swedish cheese... i ate 11 Rollz(ex pillz) in one nite... yehp thats rite... 11 !!!  still didnt die... figured i would have... i was an idiot back then.. I cant even look at those little bastards anymore.. the feeling i get from them is horrible... im 2 in LOVE with FOOD and SLEEP now...


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 18, 2004)

You should be dead or a vegetable


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 18, 2004)

yeh  ur absolutely rite... im not proud of that shit... at all


----------



## willus72 (Feb 18, 2004)

no 11 wont kill you ive taken over 20 in a night.  I once took like 12 pills with almost 20 hits of acid and throughout the night some where i think i finished of my gram of ketachloride. THEN i tried to talk to a set of cops wow that was a BAD experiance.  At one point somebody told me i sat down on a curb (it was an outside party in the rain that night) and i didnt move till the morning. which must be true because i do remember comeing out of a daze when the sun came up. it mustve looked weird cause i just stood up walked to my car and went home.  Imagine that, seeing some weird fucked up dude sitting in the rain by himself for like six hours then just standing up and leaving.  Thants preety embarassing now i think about it good thing it was like 5 years ago


----------



## willus72 (Feb 18, 2004)

druugs are baad..mmmkaay


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Man... I wont ever touch any of that shit again.  I've rolled about 5 times.  It definately changes who you are...

Not so funny story:
This one night I was hanging out with theese kids(I wasnt on anything just tokin) and they were on acid.  Well this one kid complained to the dealer that his acid sucked and he wasnt feeling anything.  So the dealer said ok, open your mouth.  The kid opened his mouth and the dealer pulled out a vile and squirted a whole bunch in the kids mouth!   I was like holy shit!.  The rest of the time I was around, the kid sat there and was rocking back and forth saying "Im ok, im ok, im ok...."  Poor bastard.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 18, 2004)

That is f#cked up.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 18, 2004)

i would of shot him for doin some shit like that... he could of easily killed him...

but then again the kid prolly liked it... so cheers


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 18, 2004)

Who you are can be determined by the company you keep.


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 18, 2004)

That kid was probably trippin nuts for a week.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2004)

Heh... a week?  Im betting that he is still seeing tracers.  Acid is veery bad


----------



## willus72 (Feb 18, 2004)

i havnt done acid in almost 3 years, but i still get trails.  I think i had a flashback once but im not sure. that is all i can think of.  i was walking down a hall in an apartment building and all of a sudden the walls liked sucked in on me i got dizzy and fell over. i sat there for a couple of minutes and was fine. its never happened again. im blaming it on all the acid, but i guess i blame everything that happens to me on drugs.  maybe im just fucked up


----------



## willus72 (Feb 18, 2004)

on another note one time my puppy ate an entire vial of mine. igot home from work and the dog was just running around nonstop all over the place i got worried after a while i though my roomate gave it coke, untill i walked into my bedroom and seen the chewed up sweet breath vial.  i took him to the vet a couple of days later told the vet what happened. the vet said hed be fine but i think hes a little different.  he just seemed so shy and weird around people, eventually he started biting everybody so i had to take him to the shelter. poor dog


----------



## GSXR750 (Feb 18, 2004)

damn dude thats horrible,
I have a doberman(hes my significant other), 
if that happened to me I'd feel like shit,
to bring this thread back to steroids,
has anyone ever used gear on their dog?
This is out of curiosity I would never do it.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 19, 2004)

steroids on dogs;  same as with horses:  been done for years.  With the horses; the jockey is on speed while the horse is on steroids.  kind of like an ephedrine gulping lightweight bodybuilder being carried piggy back by Ben Johnson ( 1988 version )..  
a breeder i used to know ( American staffordshire ) puts his dogs on winny, or so he says.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 19, 2004)

i got a bullmastiff  She a big bitch... no dont do it...  they die quicker


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 19, 2004)

i allways wondered why a irish setter needs deca...but one sits on the QV deca label


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 19, 2004)

yea a friend i know used to do acid pretty bad for a lil while, that was like 3 years ago, she still has these weird flash back thingies

They sux for her, but if im around i could cuddle her afterwards...so


----------

